# Service Stabilitrak Sputter?



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Driving to work this morning, had about an inch of snow on the ground, people were driving relatively slow so I was going about 45-50 in 6th gear, not usually an issue. Today, if I was in that range and even needed any type of power, I was getting a sputter in my engine. Now I know uphill, 6th gear, lower speed, higher power need, it'll be sluggish, but not sputtery...

Let me say this, my plugs need to be changed, I get the copper NGKs which don't last long and that'll be the first thing I do when I get home (then I will buy the iridium NGKs from now on, hah) 

That is what I thought the issue was. Then my "Service Stabilitrak Soon" came on the DIC, and my CEL blinked a few times. Then my Stabilitrak light stayed on until I restarted the engine at a stop light. 

Is this a Stabilitrak issue actually? The negative terminal issue? My spark plug issue? Any input appreciated, thanks!


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Flashing check engine light indicates multiple misfires detected in a short period of time - so yes, most likely your plugs. For some reason, on all GM cars, Stabilitrak stops working when misfires are detected, so that message is just related to the misfires. Once you change the plugs you should be fine. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

au201 said:


> Flashing check engine light indicates multiple misfires detected in a short period of time - so yes, most likely your plugs. For some reason, on all GM cars, Stabilitrak stops working when misfires are detected, so that message is just related to the misfires. Once you change the plugs you should be fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I figured as much; thanks.


----------

